# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ники Плюс >  ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ ДЕДА МОРОЗА. Новогодний застольный интерактив

## Николай Бугаков

*"ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ ДЕДА МОРОЗА" ОТ "НИКИ ПЛЮС"*


*Уважаемые коллеги! Хотите, чтобы Дед Мороз поздравил гостей необычно и креативно? В этом вам помогут "Пожелания Деда Мороза". Этот интерактив, с одной стороны, напоминает любимые народом аудиосказки, а с другой - является театром одного актера, в который вовлечены все присутствующие в зале. Обычно все пишут письмо Деду Морозу... А почему бы не поменять правила? Пусть сам сказочный герой напишет сегодня письмо всем гостям! 

Интерактив представляет из себя аудиофайл и рассчитан на новогодние корпоративы для коллективов. В нем нет привязки к конкретному году, поэтому его можно использовать много лет.

В чем же состоит номер? Выбираем одного из членов коллектива. Предлагаем стать настоящим Дедом Морозом и исполнить, наконец-то, свои желания! А для этого вручаем ему ручку, лист бумаги и просим записать их. Предварительно надев костюм или шапку Деда Мороза, просим нашего героя сесть посреди зала на стул и приступить к работе! Включаем аудиотрек!*

*В комплект входит аудиофайл и описание номера.

Стоимость номера 500 руб.

Другие новогодние номера от "Ники плюс": 
"Всяка музяка или Думай, как диджей":
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5482148

"Добавим кача!": 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5434606 

"Новогодний генератор тостов": 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5293320 

"Новогодний Симорон": 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5272247 

"Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек 2.0":
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4524567 

"Дефиле Дедов Морозов":
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post4775776

За консультацией можно обращаться ВК:
https://vk.com/nikolay_bugakov*

----------

Парина (17.12.2016), приветвсем (15.09.2016)

----------


## ксюшкин

*Николай Бугаков*,

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ксюшкин*, 
Джинна вызывали? Я здесь! Чего изволите?  :Grin:

----------


## ксюшкин

О,да вызывала Джинна,ведь Вы волшебник и чудеса есть на свете!!!!! Даже настроение поднялось,так уж вышло, одно слово НОВИЧОК!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Поскольку Оксана и многие пользователи интересуются особенностями этого номера, я продублирую сообщение здесь и отвечу для всех:




> Здравствуйте,я новичок на форуме,меня зовут Оксана,заинтриговал меня конкурс "Пожелания от Деда Мороза",скажите его можно провести только для одной компании,а то я провожу корпоративы где присутствуют разные организации.


Оксана, номер "Пожелания Деда Мороза" можно проводить не только для одной компании, но и для разных организаций. Еще одной приятной особенностью является то, что нет привязки именно к Новому году 2014, поэтому для новых клиентов этот номер можно проводить и в следующие новогодние праздники!  :Aga:

----------


## Dimona

Взгляд со стороны на вашу репризу:
1.подойдет и для большой и для очень (повторюсь - очень) маленькой кампании, но в ней должно быть минимум 3 женщины
2.главное действующее лицо может быть как очень стеснительным так и полноценным актером, все равно от него нужно только положить ногу на ногу и (уж если вам повезло и попался актер) то хотя бы прищуривал глазки в некоторых моментах
3. качество записи , как  всегда у НИКИ+ на высоте, прослушиваются все слова очень отчетливо, что немаловажно для правильного восприятия текста
4. очень нравиться что во время монолога задействован весь зал

Николай и Наталья, спасибо вам за этот моментик, в нем есть все начало , смысл и логическое завершение и главное ЮМОР

----------


## Tajussa

Ой, какая прелесть эти ваши "пожелания"!!!!! Сижу и предвкушаю.... 
Номер действительно универсальный.. Не важно, какая фирма будет праздновать корпоратив, и какой год планируется к встрече - на любом празднике и через год, и через 2 номер будет актуален, при чем без переделок. Хороший юмор,  оригинальность - не видела я еще таких фишек, кроме Пельменей.  И самое главное, не надо бегать по звукозаписям, искать актера,чтобы начитать текст - все уже сделано... При чем в отличном качестве, чем всегда отличаются ваши работы!!! Более чем уверена, что эта фишечка будет одной из самых ярких в моей программе.. Спасибо еще раз.. Огромное! Процветания вам, и побольше клиентов!!!


Удачи!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ой, какая прелесть эти ваши "пожелания"!!!!! Сижу и предвкушаю....


Танечка, большое спасибо! Надеемся, что эта фишечка действительно будет самым ярким моментом в твоей программе!  :Santa2: 





> Взгляд со стороны на вашу репризу:
> 1.подойдет и для большой и для очень (повторюсь - очень) маленькой кампании, но в ней должно быть минимум 3 женщины
> 2.главное действующее лицо может быть как очень стеснительным так и полноценным актером, все равно от него нужно только положить ногу на ногу и (уж если вам повезло и попался актер) то хотя бы прищуривал глазки в некоторых моментах
> 3. качество записи , как  всегда у НИКИ+ на высоте, прослушиваются все слова очень отчетливо, что немаловажно для правильного восприятия текста
> 4. очень нравиться что во время монолога задействован весь зал
> 
> Николай и Наталья, спасибо вам за этот моментик, в нем есть все начало , смысл и логическое завершение и главное ЮМОР


Лиля, спасибо большое за такой детальный разбор нашего номера! Ты описала все так подробно, что у наших коллег не возникнет сомнений в качестве "Пожеланий деда Мороза"!  :Rulezzz 06:

----------


## Марина Дудник

Николай, Наталья, всегда завидую вашей трудоспособности и умению найти изюминку в самом казалось бы простом и незамысловатом! Никогда бы не подумала, что можно интрепретировать итак смешной и интересный номер, в еще более интересный! А вы можете!  я очень благодарна вам за щедрость и широту вашей души! номер с пожеланиями деда Мороза, может реально стать одним из самых интересных и любимым! Спасибо за прекрасную идею и её шикарное исполнение!

----------


## Дом Савиньон

Николай, а настоящему Деду Морозу этот номер подойдет?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, а настоящему Деду Морозу этот номер подойдет?


Елена, настоящему Деду Морозу этот номер не подойдет. Он прописан таким образом, что на роль Деда Мороза выбирается человек из гостей. В принципе, у настоящего Деда Мороза своя программа и ему никакие дополнительные номера не нужны. Этот номер будет идеальным продолжением выборов Деда Мороза, которые сейчас очень актуальны, но может быть и самостоятельным моментом.  :Yes4: 





> Спасибо за прекрасную идею и её шикарное исполнение!


Марина, спасибо за прекрасный и шикарный отзыв! На трудоспособность нас вдохновляют благодарные клиенты и коллеги, которые могут по достоинству оценить нашу работу!  :Ok:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Да! Да! ДА!   Как   отдельным  номером, так и продолжением, после  выборов  Д.М. Для меня  особо   ценно, что  любой, кто окажется  на том стульчике...справится! А если   ДМ  еще и  нарядите, то вообще-красота!  Останется  только   включить фонограмму  и..возможно пару  раз  помочь жестом    залу, потому что  все  будут   ОЧЕНЬ   внимательно  слушать  и   исполнять!  Возможно, движением  руки  придется пару  раз показать,  что  аплодировать-то хватит)) Вчера    провела   корпорат,все   хорошо, но  сегодня  концовку  выборов  ДМ   сделаю вашу!   СПАСИБО!!!!!!

----------


## MarinaPotkina

Коля привет! Можно вопросик: так как работаю без звукаря(так получается), возможно ли использовать твой материал мне  в этом случае ? и необходим ли реквизит????

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*MarinaPotkina*, 
Привет, Марина! Если у тебя есть аппаратура, то, конечно, можно использовать номер и без звукаря. Просто включаешь аудиотрек и получаешь удовольствие вместе с залом. Особый реквизит не требуется. Можно обозначить Деда Мороза шапочкой и бородой.  :Laie 52: 




> Да! Да! ДА!   Как   отдельным  номером, так и продолжением, после  выборов  Д.М. Для меня  особо   ценно, что  любой, кто окажется  на том стульчике...справится! А если   ДМ  еще и  нарядите, то вообще-красота!  Останется  только   включить фонограмму  и..возможно пару  раз  помочь жестом    залу, потому что  все  будут   ОЧЕНЬ   внимательно  слушать  и   исполнять!  Возможно, движением  руки  придется пару  раз показать,  что  аплодировать-то хватит)) Вчера    провела   корпорат,все   хорошо, но  сегодня  концовку  выборов  ДМ   сделаю вашу!   СПАСИБО!!!!!!


Людочка, мы благодарны тебе за такой отзыв, благодаря которому многие наши коллеги поймут, что номер прост в исполнеии и, в то же время, в нем есть работа с залом и юморные моменты.  :Yahoo:

----------


## Садкоva

Здравствуйте, заинтересовал Ваш блок "Пожелания ДМ" можно его приобрести?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*Садкоva*, 
Здравствуйте! Конечно можно!  :Aga:

----------


## Schastie

Николай, спасибо огромное! Вся озвучка подобрана  идеально, не затянуто, ничего лишнего. Можно включить и немножко, отдохнуть, мне начало особенно понравилось. В субботу проведу, напишу, но я не сомневаюсь, что номер останется навсегда в моей копилочке!!! :Ok:

----------


## Уралочка

> Николай, спасибо огромное! Вся озвучка подобрана  идеально, не затянуто, ничего лишнего. Можно включить и немножко, отдохнуть, мне начало особенно понравилось. В субботу проведу, напишу, но я не сомневаюсь, что номер останется навсегда в моей копилочке!!!


Люблю фишки Николая и Натальи. Всё,что использовала в прошлом году - шло на УРА!!!!! Спасибо Вам огромное!!!! С ув. Елена.

----------


## Alex6767

Николай, я у вас новичок.Готовлю отдельный блок Деда Мороза и Снегурочки, хотела взять у вас пожелания Д. М., но прочитала для настоящего Д. М. не подойдёт. А почему? Я его уже представляла сидящем на стуле, читающим свои пожелания, а зал в восторге.Если можно напишите подробнее в личку.Елена.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, спасибо огромное! Вся озвучка подобрана  идеально, не затянуто, ничего лишнего. Можно включить и немножко, отдохнуть, мне начало особенно понравилось. В субботу проведу, напишу, но я не сомневаюсь, что номер останется навсегда в моей копилочке!!!


Надежда, спасибо за то, что вы считаете наш номер идеальным! Мы тоже надеемся, что он навсегда останется в вашей копилочке! Удачи вам!  :Victory: 




> Николай, я у вас новичок.Готовлю отдельный блок Деда Мороза и Снегурочки, хотела взять у вас пожелания Д. М., но прочитала для настоящего Д. М. не подойдёт. А почему? Я его уже представляла сидящем на стуле, читающим свои пожелания, а зал в восторге.Если можно напишите подробнее в личку.Елена.


Елена, вы не первая, кто задает подобный вопрос. Поэтому я продублирую свой ответ здесь, чтобы знали все наши коллеги. Текст в аудиофайле прописан таким образом, что Дед Мороз пишет пожелания для СВОЕГО коллектива, поэтому претендент на эту роль должен быть из присутствующих гостей. Это сделано для того, чтобы обращение к залу было не абстрактным, а конкретно к представителям данной компании. Этот момент придает номеру большее, так сказать, личностное значение и ближе воспринимается ИМЕННО ЭТИМ коллективом.




> Люблю фишки Николая и Натальи. Всё,что использовала в прошлом году - шло на УРА!!!!! Спасибо Вам огромное!!!! С ув. Елена.


Леночка, мы тоже любим тебя и твои фишки! Всегда оставайся такой же энергичной, творческой и жизнерадостной! С любовью, НИКА ПЛЮС!  :Vishenka 17: 




> Прослушала пожелания Деда Мороза,всё супер сама задумка,озвучка ,завтра обязательно проведу на корпоративе, у меня возникла в голове следующая картина,выберу Деда Мороза, посажу его на стул,приглушу свет в зале,создам некую сказочность и всё понеслось , спасибо Вам за Вашу идею!


Желаем, чтобы у вас все прошло на высшем уровне!  :Ok: 




> Николай добрый день! Заинтригована номером "Письмо Деда Мороза". Хотелось Бы его купить. Я недавно присоединилась к этому замечательному, творческому сайту, пока пытаюсь разобраться )) . С переводом все понятно попробую завтра перевести деньги. Ну а если не получится ...обращусь к Вам за помощью.Заранее спасибо.


Здравствуйте, Лариса! Конечно обращайтесь! Чем сможем - поможем!  :Yes4:

----------


## Гайдаровна

Здравствуйте! Я отправила на яндекс кошелек за "пожелания...." Получили?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*Гайдаровна*,
Здравствуйте, Эльвира! Перевод получил. Спасибо! Ссылка на скачивание ждет вас в личке.  :Smile3:

----------


## Гайдаровна

> *Гайдаровна*,
> Здравствуйте, Эльвира! Перевод получил. Спасибо! Ссылка на скачивание ждет вас в личке.


Уже прослушала!!!! И сразу заработал мозг.... И даже знаю, кто будет у меня Д.М. на предстоящем корпоративе среди учителей.  Вроде все простенько, но это будет фишкой в любой компании, особенно в женской и в сидячих.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Уже прослушала!!!! И сразу заработал мозг.... И даже знаю, кто будет у меня Д.М. на предстоящем корпоративе среди учителей.  Вроде все простенько, но это будет фишкой в любой компании, особенно в женской и в сидячих.


Эльвира, спасибо за отзыв! Вы правильно заметили, что этот номер будет фишкой, в том числе, и в тех компаниях, которые трудно поднять и расшевелить. Это - еще один плюс "Пожеланий Деда Мороза"!  :Ok:

----------


## ГАЛИНА Кураж

Николай, здравствуйте! Я ведущая с многолетним стажем, но форуме новичок.Очень заинтересовал ваш номер "Поздравление от Деда Мороза" Я живу в глубинке, можно как то приобрести ваш номер через Сбербанк, перевести деньги на карточку например?

Мой адрес электронной почты -galinadgs@mail.ru

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ГАЛИНА Кураж*, 
Здравствуйте, Галина! Возможен перевод на предъявителя. Подробности я вам вышлю.

----------


## Наталья Стадник

Ну, вот и мы можем отчитаться о «прогоне» номера. Провели  уже дважды. Делали ставку на эту фишку, и не прогадали! Компании, в которых проводили номер, были очень разные,- в обеих прошел на ура! На последнем корпоративе зал не просто смеялся, а ревел, Деду Морозу  (который оказался прекрасным актером) аплодировали стоя! Мы и сами не смогли сдержать смеха, хоть и знали каждое слово наперед в аудиотреке!  Уверены, что номер пойдет в любой компании: в динамичной и там , где предпочтение отдают застольным развлечениям , там, где ценят юмор, свежий взгляд на подход к празднику! Думаю, что наши коллеги, которые приобрели этот номер будут получать такое же удовольствие от его реализации в своих программах, как и мы!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ребята, впервые сделала у вас покупку.И...... ни капельки не жалею!!!!!! Классно!!!! Обязательно использую! После танцевалки, самое оно! Спасибо огромное!!!!!


Ира, мы рады, что вы не ошиблись ни в нас, ни в наших номерах! Особенно приятно, когда нашей работой довольны земляки из Украины! Удачи вам!  :Ok:

----------


## yurgesovna

КОЛЯ ! НАТУСИК! Очень классно!!! Это даже не репризка…  ЭТО ВЫРУЧАЛОЧКА!!
Во- первых: не надо тащить на корпоратив костюм ДМ, а , чисто символически нарядить гостя
 Во- вторых: никаких репетиций- ХОЛПИЧИК! ТЫ ПРОСТО, ПОД ОЗВУЧКУ РАЗМАХИВАЙ РУЧЁНКАМИ 
 В третьих: ЭТОТ дед мороз, выращенный , так сказать, в собственном коллективе, может быть у тебя в подмастерьях в течение всего вечера. НАУЧИТЬ ЕГО ТОЛЬКО ОДНОЙ ФРАЗЕ:
« даааа! Нооо! ЗА ЭТО НАДО ВЫПИТЬ!» 
 -  пусть он только это тебе громко отвечает.  Применить перед тостом, перед вручением приза, после поздравления.. А КАК СЧИТАЕТ ДМ?-дааа!, за это надо выпить!
И, если не переборщить, очень прикольно смотрится….
РЕБЯТА! ДЛЯ КОРПОРАТИВОВ- СУПЕР! СПАСИБООО!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> КОЛЯ ! НАТУСИК! Очень классно!!! Это даже не репризка…  ЭТО ВЫРУЧАЛОЧКА!!
> Во- первых: не надо тащить на корпоратив костюм ДМ, а , чисто символически нарядить гостя
>  Во- вторых: никаких репетиций- ХОЛПИЧИК! ТЫ ПРОСТО, ПОД ОЗВУЧКУ РАЗМАХИВАЙ РУЧЁНКАМИ 
>  В третьих: ЭТОТ дед мороз, выращенный , так сказать, в собственном коллективе, может быть у тебя в подмастерьях в течение всего вечера. НАУЧИТЬ ЕГО ТОЛЬКО ОДНОЙ ФРАЗЕ:
> « даааа! Нооо! ЗА ЭТО НАДО ВЫПИТЬ!» 
>  -  пусть он только это тебе громко отвечает.  Применить перед тостом, перед вручением приза, после поздравления.. А КАК СЧИТАЕТ ДМ?-дааа!, за это надо выпить!
> И, если не переборщить, очень прикольно смотрится….
> РЕБЯТА! ДЛЯ КОРПОРАТИВОВ- СУПЕР! СПАСИБООО!


Ира, спасибо за теплые слова! Ты права - этот номер делается без всяких репетиций. Включил аудиофайл - и вуаля! Будем рады, если эта выручалочка тебе пригодится на Новый год!  :Santa2:

----------


## Evelin

Здравствуйте, Николай!
Напишите, пожалуйста, Вы в Луганск продадите Пожелания Деда Мороза?
Заранее спасибо за ответ!
С уважением, Елена

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*Evelin*, 
Здравствуйте, Елена! Мы очень рады, что наше творчество заинтересовало наших земляков из Луганска. В целях эксклюзивности нашей и Вашей программы Пожелания Деда Мороза луганчанам мы не продаем. Надеемся на понимание. Желаем удачи и успехов в работе. С уважением, НИКА ПЛЮС.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Хочу поблагодарить за замечательный номер. Все были в восторге от своего Деда Мороза и от его пожеланий. Спасибо большое) С наступающим Новым годом, творческих успехов и всего самого наилучшего!!!!!!!!!!!!


Наташа, нам очень приятно, что гости были в восторге от Пожеланий Деда Мороза! Пусть Дед Мороз пожелает тебе счастья, удачи и успехов во всех делах и начинаниях! И пусть в Новом году все это сбудется!  :Laie 52:

----------


## Наталья Ковалёва

Вот приехала и сразу хочу поблагодарить за замечательный номер. Все были в восторге от своего Деда Мороза и от его пожеланий. Спасибо большое) С наступающим Новым годом, творческих успехов и всего самого наилучшего!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*NATALCHIK*, 
Наташа, еще раз спасибо за отзыв! Успехов!  :Victory:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Я только с  корпоратива и спешу   сообщить, что ваш номер имел сегодня  успех   НЕРЕАЛЬНЫЙ....Я  просто   сканировала    сидящих, чтобы  не  упустить ничего из виду...Дм    попался   еще   классный,  пытался   еще   изображать, о чем  там   думает))))Гости   во все   глаза   смотрели и слушали  и   ДЕЛАЛИ    ВСЕ, о  чем  мечтал   ДМ.....Реакцию видела  на каждое    слово, на каждый  смешок!    Вечеринка  закрытая  была, руководство, поэтому   насчет   фото   меня  один раз предупредили, так я  у  них   и  не   достаю   его никогда)  Так вот....На   определенных словах, глава   начал   спорить с   ДМ, мол, НЕТ...НЕТ!!!!  А все   кричали   ДА!!!!А текст пошел  дальше и   опять  гости  ловили каждое   слово!!!   Вообщем, БОМБА!   Я к  тому же    по времени  не успела  провести   выборы   ДМ, так    вошел, потанцевал  и усадила  я  его   пожелания  записывать, а пока   он  потом с  гостями    морсик   попивал, за   это время   успела    маску  коня  на парня     одеть, проинструктировать  и.....пошел  КОНЬ  в  ПАЛЬТО....Вообщем, со всех сторон   полюбила я   этот  номер!!!!  СПАСИБО!!!!!

К слову  сказать, что   когда   промелькнула   история, о том, что   их команда   проиграла   сеседнему  поселку   по  футболу....а  тут   еще   официанты  попросили   увести всех   в  другой  зал, как меня спас   ваш номер     КАСТИНГ  СНЕГУРОЧЕК!   И   этот   номер   сегодня  гости  восприняли   обалденно!   Мы  даже  каждой снегурочке   хлопали в  ритм   музыки, по футольному,  и группа   поддержки  на  ходу   свои  движения  придумала....Вообщем, ребята, я ваша   вечная   должница!!!  Мой   успех, это и ВАШИ   РАБОТЫ!   Кланяюсь!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Я только с  корпоратива и спешу   сообщить, что ваш номер имел сегодня  успех   НЕРЕАЛЬНЫЙ....Я  просто   сканировала    сидящих, чтобы  не  упустить ничего из виду...Дм    попался   еще   классный,  пытался   еще   изображать, о чем  там   думает))))Гости   во все   глаза   смотрели и слушали  и   ДЕЛАЛИ    ВСЕ, о  чем  мечтал   ДМ.....Реакцию видела  на каждое    слово, на каждый  смешок!    Вечеринка  закрытая  была, руководство, поэтому   насчет   фото   меня  один раз предупредили, так я  у  них   и  не   достаю   его никогда)  Так вот....На   определенных словах, глава   начал   спорить с   ДМ, мол, НЕТ...НЕТ!!!!  А все   кричали   ДА!!!!А текст пошел  дальше и   опять  гости  ловили каждое   слово!!!   Вообщем, БОМБА!   Я к  тому же    по времени  не успела  провести   выборы   ДМ, так    вошел, потанцевал  и усадила  я  его   пожелания  записывать, а пока   он  потом с  гостями    морсик   попивал, за   это время   успела    маску  коня  на парня     одеть, проинструктировать  и.....пошел  КОНЬ  в  ПАЛЬТО....Вообщем, со всех сторон   полюбила я   этот  номер!!!!  СПАСИБО!!!!!





> К слову  сказать, что   когда   промелькнула   история, о том, что   их команда   проиграла   сеседнему  поселку   по  футболу....а  тут   еще   официанты  попросили   увести всех   в  другой  зал, как меня спас   ваш номер     КАСТИНГ  СНЕГУРОЧЕК!   И   этот   номер   сегодня  гости  восприняли   обалденно!   Мы  даже  каждой снегурочке   хлопали в  ритм   музыки, по футольному,  и группа   поддержки  на  ходу   свои  движения  придумала....Вообщем, ребята, я ваша   вечная   должница!!!  Мой   успех, это и ВАШИ   РАБОТЫ!   Кланяюсь!


Люда, спасибо на добром слове! У тебя сложились новогодние пазлы: "Пожелания Деда Мороза" перешли в "Футбольный кастинг Снегурочек". И мы гордимся тем, что ты выбрала именно наши номера!  :Laie 54:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Ребята!!! Сегодня   повторила  и опять-БОМБА!!!!!!   Увы, скорее всего   эти компашки   будут повторными, провожали с   человеческой   благодарностью..и   сверх   гонорара-МАРТИНИ....Но сегодня  я  еще   после  проведения   умудрилась   спросить, у  кого   есть родня  в  Луганске?  Нарочно не придумаешь, но нашелся гость, у  которого   там   тетя  живет!!!Поэтому  прозвучало, что это   подарок и мне  и  вам....из Луганска!!!   Обнимаю вас, поздравляяя  с наступающим  и.....компашки повторятся....приветы   новые  будем  передавать?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> приветы   новые  будем  передавать?


Люда, передавать приветы, конечно же, будем! Приветы принимаются в таре по 0,5 и 1л! Оптовые приветы в виде ящиков и цистерн приветствуются особенно!  :Grin:  С наступающим Новым годом!  :Rulezzz 05:

----------


## Наталья Ковалёва

Пожелания Деда Мороза - это просто супер! Особенный момент - это про сотрудниц, всё прошло просто класс! Спасибо Николай! С наступающим Новым годом вашу семью. Счастья, удачи и будьте на коне!!!!!!!!!!! 

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/4177559m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*NATALCHIK*, 
Наташа, спасибо за отзыв и фотографию! Кстати, благодарить можно не только Николая, но и Наталью, т.к. номера мы пишем совместно. У нас в этом году было 10 новогодних корпоративов и на всех Пожелания Деда Мороза прошли отлично! Мы сами довольны номером и рады, что он отлично прошел у наших коллег. С Новым годом!  :Vishenka 36:

----------


## a-nutik

Наташа, Николай, спешу выразить вам свою благодарность!! Во-первых, за доверие и отзывчивость! Во-вторых, за прекрасный номер дедушки Мороза! Прошел на "Ура!" Я сначала планировала Дедушкой сделать одного человека, а во время праздника глаз упал на другого)) и как он это все сделал - просто умничка!) Спасибо вам за такую качественную вкусняшку!!! Ждем новых штучек от вас!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*a-nutik*, 
Анюта, мы, в свою очередь, тоже спешим выразить вам благодарность за такой хороший отзыв! Нам всегда приятно, когда наши коллеги по достоинству оценивают нашу работу! С Новым годом!  :Ded Snegurochka:

----------


## Наталья Костенко

Ребята, спасибо большое за этот момент...
У меня был один из корпоративов - руководители образовательных учреждений, так там Дед Мороз из года в год один и тот же человек, и мы присвоили ему звание Заслуженный Дед Мороз Образования, а потом пошел ваш номер - самое то!!!! Очень интеллигентные, но с юморком, желания, актуальные и сегодня, и всегда: зарплата, демография, женское внимание, мужская солидарность... И концовка - поход в народ - как нельзя лучше подошла для такой компании... Еще раз спасибо!!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*Наталья Костенко*, 
Наташа, в вашем случае все сложилось идеально: Заслуженный Дед Мороз все время исполнял пожелания гостей, а теперь гости исполнили все его пожелания. Надеемся, Дед Мороз остался удовлетворенным.  :Grin:  С наступившим Новым годом!  :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## ксюшкин

Николай хочу выразить Вам свою признательность и сказать огромное спасибо за Ваш блок "Пожелания Деда Мороза" это для людей было необычно и удивительно , никто не ожидал что сам Дедушка Мороз будет писать письмо пожеланий , да и они ещё сразу сбываются!!!! Поздравляю Вас С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ,хочется пожелать Вам крепкого  здоровья, удачи и побольше Вам творческих успехов, обязательно пересмотрю весь Ваш материал представленный на форуме и что-нибудь приобрету, на 12 января заказали провести 80 летний юбилей , может подскажите куда заглянуть.....Ещё раз огромное Вам спасибо!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ксюшкин*, 
Оксана, мы рады, что Пожелания Деда Мороза были приятной неожиданностью для ваших гостей! Если все они сразу сбылись - это вдвойне приятно! Интересно, а как сбылись пожелания для молодых сотрудниц коллектива? Для того, чтобы они СРАЗУ сбылись, необходимо настоящее новогоднее чудо! Не иначе, лично Дед Мороз поучаствовал...  :Grin:  Что касается номеров на 80-летний юбилей, то можно порекомендовать наши номера "Многая лета" и "Прекрасное далеко". Они очень кстати будут на подобном мероприятии. Можно заглянуть в нашу тему "У Ники плюс". Там много интересного материала в свободном доступе. С наступившим Новым годом!  :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ребятки, Ника +, вы такие умнички... Зажигалочки и поджигалочки праздничного настроения у народа.. Так держать!! как и ожидала - пожелания выстрелили в народ взрывами хохота и неадекватной реакцией в виде двух кукишей, от одного неадекватного директора, на мечты о зарплате в 2 раза... )))))))))) впрочем от него что-то другое ожидать было трудно.. спасибо еще раз огромное за вашу работу...
> Удачи!!!





> Ребята!!! Пожелания деда мороза просто класс!!!! Вы умнички...


Таня и Толик, спасибо за положительные отзывы! Будем стараться радовать наших коллег в наступившем году! С Новым годом!  :Ded Snegurochka:

----------


## semdyanova

Добрый день1очень хочется заполучить эту фишечку про Деда мороза.как денюжки отправить и куда?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*semdyanova*, 
Здравствуйте! Деньги можно отправить по реквизитам, которые указаны в начале темы. Кроме того, у нас появилась карточка Сбербанка России: 63900277 9018129421. Перевод средств на карточку - это более удобный вариант.

*semdyanova*, 
И еще одно уточнение. Если Вы будете пересылать средства через системы денежных переводов, то нужно это делать по адресу: Россия, г. Ярославль. Получатель: Бугаков Николай Александрович.

----------


## звезда(штрудель)

Николай!Загорелась  вашей фишкой "Пожелания Деда Мороза". Все реквизиты карты Сбербанка в силе?Цена-1000р.?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай!Загорелась  вашей фишкой "Пожелания Деда Мороза".


Здравствуйте, Татьяна! Цена та же, реквизиты Сбербанка те же. Если Вы так загорелись этой фишкой, то я готов прямо сейчас!  :Smile3:

----------


## звезда(штрудель)

Николай,большой привет!Я только в понедельник могу перевести деньги, т.к.приболела.Эти дни буду усиленно лечиться.И ещё....Я ОЧЕНЬ И ОЧЕНЬ РАДА ЗА ВАС ,ЧТО У ВАС ВСЁ НАЛАЖИВАЕТСЯ.И Я УВЕРЕНА,ЧТО ВПЕРЕДИ У ВАС ТОЛЬКО ХОРОШЕЕ-ВЫ ЭТОГО ДОСТОЙНЫ!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> И Я УВЕРЕНА,ЧТО ВПЕРЕДИ У ВАС ТОЛЬКО ХОРОШЕЕ-ВЫ ЭТОГО ДОСТОЙНЫ!!


Спасибо, Танечка! Выздоравливайте!  :Smile3:

----------


## Ижевчанка

Николай, хочется Пожелания Деда Мороза получить. Деньги выслала

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*Ижевчанка*, 
Елена, выслал ссылку в личку. Встречайте!  :Smile3:

----------


## звезда(штрудель)

Николай, всё оплатила сегодня!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Таня, выслал ссылку в личку. Ловите!  :Smile3:

----------


## Ирина64тамада

Здравствуйте, Николай! Заинтриговали Пожеланиями Деда Мороза...Тоже хочу Вашу изюминку! Сейчас отправлю на карту Сбербанка денежки... И буду ждать с нетерпением)))

Николай, оплатила с карты ****3224 Сбербанк.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Ирина! Если Вы так заинтригованы, скорее ловите ссылку в личку!  :Grin:

----------


## Ижевчанка

Николай! Спасибо за щедрость. Восторгаюсь людям, которые не ленятся, работают во благо всем. Удивляюсь, что иногда не обращаешь внимание на нужный материал, а он под рукой. Ребята, спасибо за работу!

----------


## ser72gy

Николай, здравствуйте! Заинтересовало ваше "Пожелания деда Мороза". Как можно приобрести? Куда перечислить деньги? Номер карты

----------


## Снорк

Николай, добрый вечер! Два года подряд я заказывала у Вашей -нашей коллеги - Елены Уралочки.А мне Вы помогали в безвозмездных штучках( типа "Телефон желаний").Хочется чего- то нового - в Вас я верю, хочу Ваше пожелание. И еще вопрос- прочитала вашу реприку о том, что оно хорошо в конце блока "Выборы деда Мороза", т.к."Выборы Деда" я уже делаю два года( каждый год разные, но от Уралочки), боюсь, что могут появится компании, которые это видели.Внимание- вопрос"Что Вы можете мне предложить в этом стиле", т.к. энергетически мне ваше Виденье праздника подходит, я надеюсь, что ваши подсказки помогут сделать мои новгодние корпо- незабываемыми.Жду обратной связи.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> прочитала вашу реприку о том, что оно хорошо в конце блока "Выборы деда Мороза", т.к."Выборы Деда" я уже делаю два года( каждый год разные, но от Уралочки), боюсь, что могут появится компании, которые это видели.Внимание- вопрос"Что Вы можете мне предложить в этом стиле"


Анюта, мы проводим Пожелания Деда Мороза отдельным номером. Выборов мы не проводим. А теперь, внимание, встречный вопрос: это вы прислали перевод за Пожелания Деда Мороза?  :Derisive: 




> Николай, здравствуйте! Заинтересовало ваше "Пожелания деда Мороза". Как можно приобрести? Куда перечислить деньги? Номер карты


*ser72gy*, Сергей, реквизиты для оплаты выложены в этой теме, пост № 2. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137226
Могу продублировать сюда: Карточка Сбербанка России: 63900277 9018129421

----------


## lafset

Здравствуйте, подскажите, пожалуйста, сколько по времени это примерно занимает. Спасибо.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ребята, спасибо за работу!


Елена, спасибо за хороший отзыв! Будем стараться не лениться и работать дальше!  :Grin: 




> Здравствуйте, подскажите, пожалуйста, сколько по времени это примерно занимает. Спасибо.


*lafset*, Здравствуйте! Мы на этот номер тратим около 10 минут. Сам аудиофайл длится 8 минут.

----------


## Снорк

нет , Николай,деньги передала не я. пока не я.Можно реквизиты сбербанка России взять, которые Вы ser72gy выложили?

----------


## lafset

Заинтригована, занимаю очередь. Деньги перечислю на карту. О переводе отпишусь в теме.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> .Можно реквизиты сбербанка России взять, которые Вы ser72gy выложили?


Аня, конечно можно! Это наши постоянные реквизиты.  :Yes4: 




> Заинтригована, занимаю очередь. Деньги перечислю на карту. О переводе отпишусь в теме.


*lafset*, Договорились! Можно отписаться о переводе в теме или в личке. Как Вам угодно!  :Smile3:

----------


## ser72gy

Николай, день добрый! Деньги, в сумме 1000 руб., за "Пожелания деда Мороза" перечислил 11.12.14 в 09.58 по-мск. Номер карты....4692. Жду с нетерпением ser72gy@rambler.ru

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Сергей, добрый день! Ссылку на скачивание выслал на Ваш имейл.

----------


## ser72gy

Николай, большое....нет...огрооооомное спасибо! Все скачалось. Теперь у меня получилось логическое завершение выбора деда Мороза!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Сергей, огромное пожалуйста!  :Grin:  Пусть этот номер принесет Вам и Вашим гостям отличное новогоднее настроение!  :Laie 52:

----------


## Ирина64тамада

Николай, уже представляю этого Деда с пожеланиями, классно! :Ok:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> уже представляю этого Деда с пожеланиями, классно!


А мы, и многие наши коллеги, не только представляем, но и воочию уже видели этого Деда Мороза. Самим нравится!  :Party: 

[img]http://*********net/6688838.jpg[/img]

 [img]http://*********net/6689862.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6745177.jpg[/img]

----------


## lafset

Николай, здравствуйте. Перечислила 1000 руб. Карта ***8709. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*lafset*, 
Здравствуйте! Выслал в личку. Встречайте!  :Smile3:

----------


## юрий викторович22

*Николай Бугаков*,
Николай, здравствуйте, а можно ли прослушать предварительную запись вашего аудиотрека "Пожелание Деда Мороза"?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*юрий викторович22*, 
Здравствуйте! Демо версию мы не делали. Все указано в описании.  :Yes4:

----------


## юрий викторович22

как я понимаю дед мороз садиться на стул делает вид что пишет, в это время включается аудиотрек, и гости просто смотрят на него и прослушивают трек или все же можно это связать и с ведущим, те дед мороз пишет а ведущий показывает, я правильно вас понял? если глупый вопрос то извените. просто очень заинтересовался данным блоком.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*юрий викторович22*, 
Все происходит так: одевают Деда Мороза, он садится, включается аудиотрек, Дед Мороз пишет письмо и высказывает пожелания, гости сидя участвуют в исполнении его желаний. В конце, в качестве объединяющего момента, Дед Мороз обходит всех гостей и поздравляет. Ведущий нужен только на этапе подводки к номеру, потом все делает аудиотрек и сам Дед Мороз.

----------


## юрий викторович22

а подводка какая?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*юрий викторович22*, 
Подводка в описании номера.  :Yes4:

----------


## юрий викторович22

все ясно. :Smile3: 

*Николай Бугаков*, 
Николай, а можно как то договориться о цене?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*юрий викторович22*, 
Стоимость номера фиксированная. Все авторы перечисляют комиссию хозяйке форума, которая любезно согласилась размещать наш материал на страницах Ин-ку и вкладывает эти средства в развитие форума. Не считая того, что стоимость не повышалась с прошлого года. Предлагаю на этом завершить наше обсуждение.

----------


## ЛЕНТИТ

> *semdyanova*, 
> Здравствуйте! Деньги можно отправить по реквизитам, которые указаны в начале темы. Кроме того, у нас появилась карточка Сбербанка России: 63900277 9018129421. Перевод средств на карточку - это более удобный вариант.


Я тоже новичок на форуме, хотелось бы воспользоваться вашими наработками, если "Питеру" это позволено.Номер карточки мне понятен, какая требуется сумма?
Мой почтовый адрес elenatitlyanova@yandex.ru

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*ЛЕНТИТ*, 
Здравствуйте, Елена! Конечно, Питеру позволено!  :Grin:  Стоимость номера указана в начале темы и составляет 1000 руб.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Поскольку приходит много вопросов в личку, отвечаю в теме. Оплата через системы денежных переводов Контакт, Вестерн юнион и других актуальна. Для всех, кто хочет уточнить, продублирую: 



> Для того, чтобы не были утеряны реквизиты для оплаты, мы размещаем их в начале темы.
> 
> Электронные платежи через Web Money:
> Гривневый кошелек: U290768940117
> Рублевый кошелек: R422824227165
> 
> Карточка Сбербанка России:  63900277 9018129421
> 
>  Возможны денежные переводы через Контакт (Contact), Вестерн Юнион (Western Union), Юнистрим (Unistream) и Золотая корона на адрес: Россия, г. Ярославль. Получатель: Бугаков Николай Александрович.
> ...

----------


## Natir

Добрый день, Николай! Хочу взять в работу ваши "Пожелания ДМ". И вот вопрос. Сегодня уговорили меня взять заказ на Новогоднюю ночь в ресторане (публика разношерстная.) Со сценарием проблем нет, но вот заказчик (адм. ресторана) просит сделать выход ДМ (как положено, в костюме, с хороводом и т.д.). Обзвонила знакомых ребят - все уже заняты.  Подскажите, плиз!, если проигнорировать их условие и провести ваши "пожелания" - пройдёт номер или "получу по шапке"? :Meeting:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Подскажите, плиз!, если проигнорировать их условие и провести ваши "пожелания" - пройдёт номер или "получу по шапке"?


Наташа, этот номер - не торжественный выход Деда Мороза в костюме и с хороводами. Дело в том, что Дед Мороз выбирается из гостей. Т.е. Вы его сперва оденете в костюм, а потом пойдет номер. Хороводы можно устроить после этого. Так что, мы не знаем, получите Вы по шапке от заказчика, или нет. Правильнее было бы уточнить у этого админа, устроит его такой вариант, или нет. :Yes4:

----------


## Natir

> Правильнее было бы уточнить у этого админа, устроит его такой вариант, или нет.


Спасибо, Николай. Конечно же, уточню. А ваш номер всё-таки возьму. По оплате: если ваш телефон привязан к карте СБ России, то могла бы перевести деньги сразу в режиме онлайн. Моя почта: vsegda-s-vamy@mail.ru

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Наташа, у меня есть смс банкинг. Привязан ли телефон, в Вашем понимании, к карте, я не знаю... :Meeting:  Когда приходит перевод на карту, я узнаю об этом через смс и могу проследить за этим в Сбербанке онлайн.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

*Natir*, 
Наташа, перевод получил. Ссылка в личке. Современные технологии в действии!  :Grin:

----------


## Natir

> *Natir*, 
> Наташа, перевод получил. Ссылка в личке. Современные технологии в действии!


Да. действительно, современные технологии отлично работают - всё получила быстро, да ещё и с подарком. Корпоративы у меня начинаются 26-го, там и опробую ДМ, а потом решу, брать ли его на ресторанную публику 31-го. Спасибо вам. ребята, за творчество и поддержку!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Наташа, мы уверены, что Пожелания Деда Мороза отлично пройдут не только на предновогодних корпоративах, но и в саму новогоднюю ночь. Желаем удачи!  :Rulezzz 06:

----------


## Снорк

Николай, доброе утро.Оплатила Анна карточкой сбербанка где- то в 5 утра сегодня.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, доброе утро.Оплатила Анна карточкой сбербанка где- то в 5 утра сегодня.


Анюта, Вы у нас ранняя птичка!  :Derisive:  Ссылку выслал в личку. Встречайте!

----------


## elena5555

Николай,здравствуйте! Получила ваши  "пожелания Деда Мороза". Огромное спасибо за этот момент. Вы с Наташей большие творцы! Всё что вы делаете вызывает восхищение. На ваши "пожелания" я ещё в том году глаз положила, но сдерживала отправка денег в Украину, а сегодня праздник души, ведь теперь можно через наш проверенный банк России. Обязательно воспользуюсь вашими "пожеланиями " на вечерах, уверенна что этот момент пройдет прекрасно,ведь участвовать в нем будет один из сотрудников, а это уже большой плюс вашего произведения.  Мне очень понравилось! СПАСИБО!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Елена, большое спасибо за отличный отзыв! Вы правильно подметили, что Дед Мороз выбирается из коллектива, поэтому к нему будут относиться, как к своему. Многие наши коллеги, которые уже проводили этот номер говорят, что на протяжении всего наступившего года коллектив со смехом вспоминает все сбывшиеся пожелания. Особенно улыбаются женщины, которые "улучшают демографическую ситуацию в стране".  :Grin:

----------


## Pина

Здравствуйте, Николай. Можно получить Ваши "пожелания"? Готова перечислить деньги на кошелек ВМ.

Уже перечислила. Мой кошелек U358027093122 .

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Рина! Уже выслал ссылку в личку. Встречайте!  :Smile3:

----------


## Илья Олегович

Я тоже в очередь встаю! Прочитал столько отзывов, скажу одно: ХОЧУ!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Дорогие коллеги! Вчера в 16:17 каким-то партизаном, который до сих пор молчит, был произведен перевод на мою карту Сбербанка. Кто Вы, наш тайный почитатель? Отзовитесь, мы хотим Вас осчастливить!  :Grin:

----------


## Stasiy

Николай! Добрый день! Возможно  ли  приобрести  "Пожелания" ?

----------


## Илья Олегович

Оплатил, но не только этот элемент, но и еще два других прихватил))))

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Все ссылки скинул в личку. Вам, как оптовому покупателю, еще один номер на выбор в подарок!  :Smile3:

----------


## Илья Олегович

Все получил! Все прекрасно! Этот новогодний номер должен быть у каждого! Весело, смешно и остроумно! Прекрасное качество записи! Налетайте!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай! Добрый день! Возможно  ли  приобрести  "Пожелания" ?


Здравствуйте! Конечно, возможно! Все подробности, интересующие Вас, я написал в личку.  :Yes4: 




> Все получил! Все прекрасно! Этот новогодний номер должен быть у каждого! Весело, смешно и остроумно! Прекрасное качество записи! Налетайте!!!


Спасибо за хороший отзыв! Надеемся, что этот новогодний номер, так как Вы предлагаете, будет у каждого!  :Grin:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Я очень люблю  все что создают Коля и Наташа . "Пожелание Деда Мороза"   очень удобный и веселый номер . В прошлом году провела на всех новогодних праздниках. В этом году тоже тому как уже и не представляю программу без этого номера. Легко и просто для ведущего ,а для зрителей весело и радостно.  Ника +   СПАСИБО ВАМ за ваше творчество !

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Людочка, спасибо за то, что ты любишь нас и наше творчество! Мы тоже тебя любим и обожаем!  :Vishenka 04:  Надеемся, что новогодние корпоративы, в проведении которых используются и наши номера, пройдут удачно! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## yurgesovna

КОЛЯ-НАТАША! ОПЯТЬ БЕРУ НА КОРПОР ЗАВТРА ВАШИ ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ ДМ!  опять нищие заказчики- ДМ не наняли..Cама се и СНЕГУРОЧКА,и ДМ , и КОНЬ В ПАЛЬТО.И КОЗА БЕЗРОГАЯ.. в прошлом годЕЕ меня ваша репризка таааак выручилааааа!!! нынче сделаю маленько по-другому: сначала https://yadi.sk/d/y5nK15m4dT6ZE  и этот ДМ так и останется до конца вечера,  опять припашу его на  СОВМЕСТНОЕ ВЕДЕНИЕ КОРПОРА с единственной фразой ДААААА... ЗА ЭТО НАДО ВЫПИТЬ ,( это его ответ на любой мой вопрос и реплику, обращённую к нему...- не запутается!) СПАСИБО, ВАМ, РЕБЯТКИ!!!!!!

----------


## yurgesovna

если кого-то заитересова НОВОГОДНИЙ ОРКЕСТРИК ПОД ЁЛОЧКОЙ( выход на хоровод)  замените гитарку на это  https://yadi.sk/d/LEQFwt3_dauR4 и сразу https://yadi.sk/d/CGikpdw2dXXHV  ПЛЯСКИ с этим же ДМ-что б не расслаблялись   ПОДКОРРЕКТИРОВАННЫЕ ДЕЙСТВА ОТ MURRA  https://yadi.sk/i/2rIN3PThdavJJ

----------

Роза31 (01.12.2016)

----------


## swetik72

> Надеемся, что новогодние корпоративы, в проведении которых используются и наши номера, пройдут удачно!


Добрый вечер,Николай,отправила вам личное сообщение, жду ответа!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> отправила вам личное сообщение


Добрый вечер! Уже ответил в личку)))

----------


## Я ТАКАЯ БОЕВАЯ

Ой,ребята,спасибо за Деда Мороза с пожеланиями!! Они (пожелания) уже в моей программе!Красивый номер, смешной и без лишних заморочек.И ,что немаловажно,профессионально ,чисто озвученный.Ну,какие же вы молодцы!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> КОЛЯ-НАТАША! ОПЯТЬ БЕРУ НА КОРПОР ЗАВТРА ВАШИ ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ ДМ!  опять нищие заказчики- ДМ не наняли..Cама се и СНЕГУРОЧКА,и ДМ , и КОНЬ В ПАЛЬТО.И КОЗА БЕЗРОГАЯ.. в прошлом годЕЕ меня ваша репризка таааак выручилааааа!!!


Ира, сейчас очень часто распространен выбор Деда Мороза из публики. Когда говоришь об этом с заказчиками, мало кого нужно убеждать в приемуществах такого шага. Так что, ты не одна такая коза безрогая и конь в пальто!  :Grin: 



> НОВОГОДНИЙ ОРКЕСТРИК ПОД ЁЛОЧКОЙ


За новогодний оркестрик - отдельное спасибо! Многим нашим коллегам пригодится!  :Yahoo:

----------


## jonis

Еще один классный материал от "Ники плюс", как всегда качественно . Спасибо большое! Все отлично!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Еще один классный материал от "Ники плюс", как всегда качественно . Спасибо большое! Все отлично!


Евгений, спасибо большое! Особенно приятно слышать положительные отзывы от наших постоянных покупателей. Надеемся и в дальнейшем поддерживать взятую высокую планку. Удачи!  :Ok:

----------


## Абюл45

Мне тоже очень нравится творчество "Ники плюс",  всё беру и провожу и всё идёт на "УРА!!!" Спасибо вам дорогие наши, Наталья и Николай, :Tender:  здоровья вам и УДАЧИ!!!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Спасибо вам дорогие наши, Наталья и Николай


Любаша, спасибо на добром слове! Желаем Вам в Новом году счастья, здоровья и благодарных клиентов!  :Hyron 02:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ой,ребята,спасибо за Деда Мороза с пожеланиями!! Они (пожелания) уже в моей программе!Красивый номер, смешной и без лишних заморочек.И ,что немаловажно,профессионально ,чисто озвученный.Ну,какие же вы молодцы!!!


Аня, спасибо за отзыв! У нас новгодники уже проходят полным хородом. И один из самых ярких и ключевых номеров - это Пожелания Деда Мороза. В этом году выбранные на роль Деда Мороза гости, как никогда, оказались артистичными и задорными. Так что, вместе с гостями, сами получаем удовольствие!  :Yahoo:

----------


## Stasiy

Наталья и Николай! Спасибо Вам за ваше творчество!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "Пожелания Дедушки" работают на  100%!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> "Пожелания Дедушки" работают на  100%!!!!!!!!!


Спасибо за отзыв! Мы рады, что пожелания Дедушки Мороза работают! Пусть в Новом году они сработают на 101% - с запасом!  :Grin:  С наступающим!  :Ded Snegurochka:

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Еще  раз с  благодарностью  за   пожелания ДМ!  На   трех  корпоратах провела- РАБОТАЕТ!  Не устаю   вспоминать вас, Наташа и Коля, добрым словом!   Творите, придумывайте, воплощайте, нас   учите   мастерству!    :Yahoo:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Еще  раз с  благодарностью  за   пожелания ДМ!  На   трех  корпоратах провела- РАБОТАЕТ!


Людочка, у нас на каждом корпоративе Пожелания Деда Мороза - это обязательный номер программы и козырная фишка. Вот один из таких Дедов Морозов. Пожалуй, самый заводной.  :Yahoo: 

[img]http://*********net/6734937m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6740057m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6741081m.jpg[/img] [img]http://*********net/6728793m.jpg[/img]

[img]http://*********net/6731865m.jpg[/img]

----------


## DomiKKKKKK

Приобрела номер накануне первого новогоднего корпоратива и сразу в дело. И каждый вечер великолепно, превосходно, просто ВАУУУУУ! По техническим причинам не заходила на форум долго, но примите и мою, запоздавшую, благодарность. Спасибо огромное. Вдохновения!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> примите и мою, запоздавшую, благодарность. Спасибо огромное. Вдохновения!


Оля, большое спасибо за отзыв! Мы всегда рады, если люди, которые приобретают наши номера, остаются довольны. Номер универсальный и прослужит еще не один новогодний праздник. В данном случае, благодарность запоздавшей не бывает! С наступившим Новым годом!  :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Сульдин Иван

Добрый день! Продублирйте, пожалуйста реквизиты ваши и стоимость материала!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Иван! Реквизиты и стоимость номера остались прежними. Выслал Вам в личку.

----------


## Voludef

Здравствуйте Николай! Я и моя жена уже несколько лет выступаем Дедом Морозом и снегурочкой на корпоративах, минут на 20 на каждом. Ваши пожелания ДМ мне подойдут? Как вы думаете? На сколько времени эта программа? Заранее благодарю за ответ

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте! Номер Вам не подойдет, т.к. он рассчитан на выборы Деда Мороза из зала.

----------


## Voludef

А если переделать под слова Деда мороза приглашённого, т.е. дополнить своё выступление вашими пожеланиями, то всё равно не покатит?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

К сожалению, не получится. Текст прописан таким образом, что Дедом Морозом должен быть кто-нибудь из гостей.

----------


## pavluk

Николай, доброе время суток!!! А возможно применение "Пожеланий Д.Мороза. на банкете, в новогоднюю ночь, в зале несколько разношерстных компаний? Или эта фишка для корпоративов?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Или эта фишка для корпоративов?


Добрый вечер, Надежда! Этот номер больше подойдет именно для корпоративов, чем для солянок. Дед Мороз в своем монологе говорит о рабочем коллективе и о начальстве. Мы применяли несколько раз на сборниках, но в таком случае, одна из компаний должна быть многочисленнее остальных.

----------


## pavluk

Спасибо, Николай, все понятно.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Спасибо, Николай, все понятно.


Надежда, по Вашей просьбе я продублировал Вам номер своей банковской карты в личку.

----------


## ludmiladornhof

А пойдет этот номер для германской публике?И какие то Имена в аудиозаписи   мелькают?Как в видео "Уральских пельмений"?

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Людмила, для германской публики номер мы не проводили. Но если у гостей русский менталитет, должен пойти. Никаких имен в аудиозаписи не мелькает.

----------


## ludmiladornhof

> Людмила, для германской публики номер мы не проводили. Но если у гостей русский менталитет, должен пойти. Никаких имен в аудиозаписи не мелькает.


А можно этот номер на юбилеях применить у меня перед новым годом  два предновогодних юбилея....???

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> А можно этот номер на юбилеях применить у меня перед новым годом два предновогодних юбилея....???


Для юбилеев лучше подойдет Телепатия. Принцип тот же, только там идет речь о юбилярах.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5011645

----------


## Николай Бугаков

[img]http://*********su/6649010.jpg[/img]

*ЗАХОДИТЕ: http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=489*

----------


## Ksenia Masterpr

Привет!! Сколько стоит?? И пожалуйста реквизиты куда денюжку кидать! Искать не хочется в переписке ))

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Привет! С учетом 50% новогодних скидок, стоимость номера 500 руб. Перевод можно сделать на карту Сбербанка: 63900277 9018129421

----------


## Ksenia Masterpr

Я скоро скину денюжку)) masterpr@mail.ru

----------


## Николай Бугаков

После оплаты сообщите мне в личку. Я вышлю Вам ссылку в личку или на имейл.

----------


## Ksenia Masterpr

деньги перевела! мою почту вы знаете! (Томск, Лобанова)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Ксения, ссылку отправил на Ваш имейл. Подтвердите получение.

----------


## Ksenia Masterpr

Спасибо, большое, получила  :Yes4:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Пусть этот номер принесет отличное новогоднее настроение! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Любящая

Николай, здравствуйте) Сегодня перевела деньги))

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Доброе утро, Надежда! Перевод получил и выслал ссылку в личку.

----------


## pavluk

Николай, добрый день! Деньги отправила. В личке ничего не вижу.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Надежда, ссылка в личке. Вы уже ее получили.  :Yes4:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Всем привет! Хочу подарить к Новому году всем Снегурочкам заставку для начала праздника. С наступающим!  :Laie 52: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5127578

----------


## Vestochka

Добрый вечер, Николай! Благодарю за помощь в проведении праздников! Перевела на Вашу карту 500р. за пожелания Деду Морозу с карты Сбербанк 6776 .

----------

Николай Бугаков (21.12.2015)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Ксения! Всегда рады помочь! :Smile3:  Ссылку на скачивание выслал Вам в личку. :Aga:

----------

yurgesovna (21.12.2015)

----------


## yurgesovna

КОЛЯ!  а это про те пожелания ДМ говорят, которые я у ВаС В в прошлом году брала? или НЕТ ПРЕДЕЛА ВАШИМ ЗАДУМКАМ?если есть новые- с удовольствием пРиОбРеТюЮЮЮ!!!Хотяяя... меня очень выручили Ваши прошлогодние!!!! я сэкономила на корпопорах с наймом ДМ- -ДЕДА МОРОЗА ВЫбИРАЛИ НА ХОДУ, по схеме-БАБУ ЯГУ ВЫРАСТИЛИ В СОБСТВЕННОМ КОЛЛЕКТИВЕ, ( если это прошлогодний вариант, то , повторюсь-МАСИК!( это я выбранному ДМ говорила) от тебя только РУЧЁНКАМИ ВЫРАЗИТЕЛЬНО МАХАТЬ ПОД ОЗВУЧКУ!
Коля.. если это новый шедевр- беру!!!! но!!! и за прошлогодний-ОТПАААД!!!-конечно, шибко Вы меня разорилиии!!!! мне пришлось ,аж, целую шапочку ДМ купить
 С наступающим! фФфФсЕм много денег и хороших анализаФфФ!!!( НАОБОРОТ- СНАЧАЛА АНАЛИЗАФФ!)

----------

Николай Бугаков (21.12.2015)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Юргесовна, - это нестареющие Пожелания Деда Мороза, которые у тебя уже есть. Мы их проводим уже не один год. Всегда проходит отлично! :Ok: Так что, продолжаем экономить на Деде Морозе! :Grin: С наступающим Новым годом! :Vishenka 36:

----------


## Vestochka

Николай, огромная Благодарность Вам за пожелания Деду Морозу!!! Очень удобна минимальная роль ведущей и самого персонажа, при этом максимальная активность зала! ЗДОРОВО!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (27.12.2015)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Ксения, большое спасибо за отзыв! :Smile3:  Действительно, минимальное участие ведущего и максимальная активация зала - это и есть фишка Пожеланий Деда Мороза! :Yahoo:

----------


## Мурчик

Добрый день Николай!  Перевела  500р. за пожелания Деду Морозу с карты Сбербанк1399 . Спасибо за Ваше творчество.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Татьяна! Ссылка для скачивания у Вас в личке. :Yes4:

----------


## Мурчик

Николай добрый день! Всё скачала, спасибо.

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Татьяна, пусть этот номер подарит отличное новогоднее настроение! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Валерий Куликов

Здравствуйте, Ника+! Раньше я на этом сайте был гость, а теперь член команды))) Ребята, хочу выразить вам огромную благодарность за ваши Пожелания Деда Мороза! Уже несколько лет на новогодниках провожу эту фишку. Запускаю ее во втором блоке, когда гости уже немного подпили, но еще воспринимают все адекватно. А если нужно раскочегарить и немного подпоить - то в конце 1 блока. Когда Дед Мороз кричит МЕНЯ ПОДОЖДИТЕ и выходит в зал поздравить гостей, атмосфера в зале становится теплей и люди расслабляются. Потом вывожу на общую фотографию, а гости уже поднялись! Вот тут идет танцевальная пауза. От постоянных клиентов узнаю, что после чудодейственных пожеланий дедушки многие сотрудницы действительно ушли в декрет! А гость, который в прошлом году играл Деда Мороза получил повышение в зарплате! Так что, пожелания сбываються!))) 
К стати, вашу Телепатию тоже весь сезон проводил. Проходит великолепно! Тем более, что по задумке и реализации она похожа на Пожелания Д.М. В этом году в новых компаниях буду продолжать проводить Пожелания Д.М. Я уже уверен, что все пройдет суперски! Для постоянных клиентов хочу обновить новогоднюю программу. А еще хочу сам попробовать себя в роли Деда Мороза. Уже поступила такая просьба от заказчиков. Что посоветуете? Еще раз спасибо за ваше творчество!)))

----------

Николай Бугаков (06.11.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (25.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Валерий! Спасибо за отзыв! Очень приятно, что вы являетесь поклонником творчества Ники плюс!)))
Вы правы, пожелания Деда Мороза по своей структуре похожи на Телепатию. Радует, что она проходит великолепно! А еще радует то, что волшебные пожелания Деда Мороза сбываются!))) Если вы хотите обновиться, то я рекомендую вам новый конкурсный блок Симорон. Он будет уместен и в аудио версии, и в версии для проведения самим ведущим. Тем более, что в этом году вы хотите примерить на себя образ Деда Мороза  :Yes4: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5272247
Кроме того, для обновления вашей программы к Новому году подойдет Птица счастья. Ведь это лучше, чем курица или петух, верно?  :Grin: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5213079
Еще хочу обратить ваше внимание на новогоднюю акцию, которая уже стартовала. Желаю вам успешного апгрейда! :Ok:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (25.12.2016)

----------


## Dimona

Здрасте, а че опять новый год?
Коля у меня к тебе просьба, я в том году у тебя его преобрела - поигралась и мне очень понравилось, в этом повторюсь, но я хочу чтобы ты мне для коллектива в котором я буду работать (особенного)  кое-чего добавил, ПЛЗЗЗЗ, как постоянной клиентке :Tender:

----------

Николай Бугаков (17.11.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (25.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Лиля, мне приятно, что тебе очень понравилось! Конечно, для особенных компаний и особенных почитателей творчества Ники плюс, одной из которых ты являешься, я добавлю то, что нужно. Из эксклюзива сделаем двойной эксклюзив! :Derisive:  О подробностях спишемся в личке :Yes4:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (25.12.2016)

----------


## Aniani

Замечательный блок!!! Опробовала в прошлом году и, безусловно, буду использовать в этом! Рекомендую всем!)  скоро весь банкет смогу отработать на Ваших блоках!) Новенькие вкусняшки уже ждут своей очереди! Огромное спасибо, Николай, за Ваше творчество! Вы делаете жизнь ведущих легче и радостнее!)
Вау!?!!!!  ого!!!! Вот так сервис!) восхищаюсь! Вот что значит индивидуальный творческий подход!!!

----------

yurgesovna (06.12.2016), Николай Бугаков (06.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (25.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Замечательный блок!!! Опробовала в прошлом году и, безусловно, буду использовать в этом! Рекомендую всем!) скоро весь банкет смогу отработать на Ваших блоках!) Новенькие вкусняшки уже ждут своей очереди! Огромное спасибо, Николай, за Ваше творчество! Вы делаете жизнь ведущих легче и радостнее!)


Анна, большое спасибо за отзыв! Всегда хочется поскорей попробовать новые вкусняшки! :Grin:  Кроме Симорона появилась еще одна вкусняшка - Новогодний генератор тостов :Yes4: 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5293320



> Вау!?!!!! ого!!!! Вот так сервис!) восхищаюсь! Вот что значит индивидуальный творческий подход!!!


Да, мы с Лилей для особенных компаний сделали нечто особенное :Yahoo: 
В свою очередь, хочется пожелать особенных праздников в особенных компаниях! Мы, вместе с Дедушкой Морозом, искренне этого желаем! :Santa2:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (25.12.2016)

----------


## Парина

> ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ ДЕДА МОРОЗА ОТ «НИКИ ПЛЮС»


Какой клад откопался)) Жду не дождусь усадить на стульчик делать умное лицо кого-нибудь из компании, и остальным будет чем поразвлечься. Замечательно озвучен- качественно, чистенько! Номер пройдёт весело, потому что юмора в нём не мало... Спасибо огромное! Ждём новых шедевров!

----------

Николай Бугаков (17.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (25.12.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> МАСИК!( это я выбранному ДМ говорила) от тебя только РУЧЁНКАМИ ВЫРАЗИТЕЛЬНО МАХАТЬ ПОД ОЗВУЧКУ!


Вот умеет Ирина коротко и ясно расставлять точки над i !
 и КАК я могла Николай пропустить,этот прикол!Думала у меня есть полный комплект твоих шедевров :Ok: 



> узнаю, что после чудодейственных пожеланий дедушки многие сотрудницы действительно ушли в декрет! А гость, который в прошлом году играл Деда Мороза получил повышение в зарплате!


Как я могла,такое ЧУДО пропустить?задаю ещё один резонный вопрос :Aga: Тем более Николай как истинный Дед Мороз с подарочками!!



> Хочу подарить к Новому году всем Снегурочкам

----------

Николай Бугаков (18.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (25.12.2016)

----------


## Татусяня

Николай!!! КОЛЯ!!! Ты ЧУДЕСНИК!! Волшебник!! Все что выходит из твоих рук становится ШЛЯГЕРОМ!!! Всегда успех!! С твоим творчеством я стала лентяйкой!!! Просто открываю папку и сходу все делаю!!!! Ужас!! НЕЛЬЗЯ БЫТЬ ТАКИМ ГЕНИАЛЬНЫМ!!!! Спасибо!! Спасибище!!! От меня и диджея!!! Все понятно!!!! Все логично, просто нажать кнопочку и гости счастливы!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (18.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (25.12.2016)

----------


## Мэри Эл

Коля! Благодарю за твою работу :Ok: ! С удовольствием поработаю с ним))) Этот номер удобен тем, что бывают колоритные выбранные Деды Морозы, а двух слов связать не могут) этот блок - находка! И даже если говорящий ДМ, то он с удовольствием поиграет)))

----------

Николай Бугаков (18.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (25.12.2016)

----------


## Лара Петрова

:Santa2: 


> Какой клад откопался))


Воистину, клад!  И пройдет куражно,  и вспоминать народ будет долго и с доброй улыбкой....
Прямо предвкушаю эффект! 
Спасибо,  НИКА !
Опять,  порадовали -удивили!

----------

Николай Бугаков (19.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (25.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Какой клад откопался)) Жду не дождусь усадить на стульчик делать умное лицо кого-нибудь из компании, и остальным будет чем поразвлечься.


Ира, большое спасибо за отзыв! С умным лицом долго посидеть не получится потому, что смеется сам Дед Мороз вместе с гостями :Grin: 



> Замечательно озвучен- качественно, чистенько! Номер пройдёт весело, потому что юмора в нём не мало... Спасибо огромное! Ждём новых шедевров!


Рад это услышать от мастера озвучек! :Ok:  Желаю отличных новогодних праздников! :Laie 52:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (25.12.2016)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> С умным лицом долго посидеть не получится потому, что смеется сам Дед Мороз вместе с гостями


Спасибо Николай,теперь и я стала обладательницей этого номера :Yahoo: ,полностью согласна.будет неожиданно и весело!! :Taunt:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (25.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> КАК я могла Николай пропустить,этот прикол!





> Как я могла,такое ЧУДО пропустить?задаю ещё один резонный вопрос


Татьяна, мне самому не понятно, как можно пропустить номер, который является проверенным временем хитом всех новогодников?! :Derisive: 



> Спасибо Николай,теперь и я стала обладательницей этого номера,полностью согласна.будет неожиданно и весело!!


Теперь другое дело! Будет не только неожиданно и весело, но и с далеко идущими последствиями. О повышении зарплат и декрете уже говорилось выше. Пожелания сбываются! :Laie 52:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (25.12.2016)

----------


## Иннесса-75

Добрый день! Очень заинтересовал ваши пожелания... подскажите, пожалуйста, подойдет ли он для чисто женского коллектива? Мужчин нет совсем... Или фишка именно в том, чтоб Дед Мороз был мужчина? Мы уже привыкли сами дед морозов играть))) Или смысл потеряется?

----------

Николай Бугаков (20.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (25.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Здравствуйте, Инна! Если вы привыкли Дедов Морозов играть сами - это будет отличный вариант! Тем более, что вашего Деда Мороза - женщину будет озвучивать мужской голос, что придаст дополнительной естественности образу. Смысл не потеряется, а только добавится :Yes4:  Что касается чисто мужских моментов, в аудиофайле есть пожелание мужчинам поднять руки над головой и поаплодировать. Но мы можем вырезать этот момент и адаптировать номер под вашу чисто женскую компанию :Derisive:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (25.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай!!! КОЛЯ!!! Ты ЧУДЕСНИК!! Волшебник!! Все что выходит из твоих рук становится ШЛЯГЕРОМ!!! Всегда успех!! С твоим творчеством я стала лентяйкой!!! Просто открываю папку и сходу все делаю!!!! Ужас!! НЕЛЬЗЯ БЫТЬ ТАКИМ ГЕНИАЛЬНЫМ!!!!


Наташа, большое спасибо за отзыв и теплые слова! Может и не гениально, но стараюсь все делать профессионально :Smile3: 



> Спасибо!! Спасибище!!! От меня и диджея!!! Все понятно!!!! Все логично, просто нажать кнопочку и гости счастливы!!!


Диджею Ивану отдельный привет и респект! Пусть включает аудиофайл и немного отдохнет :Grin:  Желаю вам с Иваном отличных новогодних праздников! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (25.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля! Благодарю за твою работу! С удовольствием поработаю с ним))) Этот номер удобен тем, что бывают колоритные выбранные Деды Морозы, а двух слов связать не могут) этот блок - находка!


Эльвира, благодарю за отзыв! Бывают колоритные, но слегка подвыпившие. Поэтому я все сказал вместо них! :Grin: 



> этот блок - находка! И даже если говорящий ДМ, то он с удовольствием поиграет)))


Чем больше будет играть Дед Мороз, тем больше будет подыгрывать зал :Yes4:  Желаю отличных новогодников! :Santa2:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (25.12.2016)

----------


## Людмила ZUM

Ну что, друзья, снова корпораты  и вчера я вновь   провела   этот   номер  и снова-смех и  дружная  реакция зала!Дед Мороз еще   оказался приколистом, все хорошо отыграл! Как же я благодарна создателям  качественных номеров,ведь они так помогают в работе, эти изюминки. И скаждым годом   багажик   растет....и все легче и легче   составлять программы. И попробовав   разок, второй, понимаешь, что   если  есть у тебя ГОТОВЫЙ ХОРОШИЙ   НОМЕР, можно голову не ломать, а лишнюю минутку отдохнуть, выпить чашечку кофе.. Коля,  благодарю от всей души!

----------

Николай Бугаков (24.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (25.12.2016)

----------


## Тамада в Якутии Зоя

> и вчера я вновь провела этот номер и снова-смех и дружная реакция зала!


Коля! В очередной раз поклон до земли!!!
Я тоже... каждый год гоняю эту фишку! МНЕ не приелось!!! Гостям тем более! Потому что фишка универсальная и каждый год обрастает все более и более новыми подробностями!




> качественных номеров


Думаю, качество, это как раз отличительная и ПРИВЫЧНАЯ черта Ники Плюс!!! Какую фишку ни возьми - выстреливает на 100%
СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (24.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (25.12.2016)

----------


## Жар-птица

Огромное СПАСИБО Николаю за эту потрясающую шутку! У меня по сценарию не совсем подходил голос и Николай мне очень быстро все переделал и стало просто СУПЕР! Я думаю мы просто порвем зал с этим приколом. Всем рекомендую!!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (25.12.2016), Татьяна Бронзенко (25.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Воистину, клад! И пройдет куражно, и вспоминать народ будет долго и с доброй улыбкой....
> Прямо предвкушаю эффект!


Лариса, большое спасибо за отзыв! Особенно радует, что его написала замечательная ведущая, которая сама пишет конкурсные блоки! :Ok:  Ты права. Народ вспоминает Пожелания целый год, а иногда и на следующих новогодниках. Часто подходят и отчитываются, какие пожелания сбылись. А Дед Мороз, который играл эту роль, становится штатным исполнителем желаний коллектива. :Grin: 



> Спасибо, НИКА !
> Опять, порадовали -удивили!


Спасибо дуэту ТАЛА за то, что вы радуете нас своим творчеством! Ждем ваших новинок! Желаю вам с Татьяной, чтобы все пожелания обязательно сбылись в Новом году! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------

Татьяна Бронзенко (25.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Ну что, друзья, снова корпораты и вчера я вновь провела этот номер и снова-смех и дружная реакция зала!Дед Мороз еще оказался приколистом, все хорошо отыграл!


Люда, большое спасибо за отзыв! Действительно, Пожелания ДМ не стареют, т.к. не привязаны к какому-то году. А Дед Мороз, который отлично играет, заслуживает дополнительной похвалы :Ok: 



> Как же я благодарна создателям качественных номеров,ведь они так помогают в работе, эти изюминки. И скаждым годом багажик растет....и все легче и легче составлять программы. И попробовав разок, второй, понимаешь, что если есть у тебя ГОТОВЫЙ ХОРОШИЙ НОМЕР, можно голову не ломать, а лишнюю минутку отдохнуть, выпить чашечку кофе.. Коля, благодарю от всей души!


Желаю, чтобы с каждым годом твой багаж хороших номеров от Ники плюс только увеличивался! Пусть в Новом году будет много работы, благодарных клиентов и финансовое благополучие, чтобы позволить себе пить только самый дорогой а качественный кофе! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------


## Ладушка Холи

Всем доброй ночи !  сегодня лишний раз убедилась в необходимости иметь в программе пожелания Деда  Мороза и скажу почему так .. у меня сегодня  на празднике был один мужчина и упирался  руками и ногами что не будет  играть деда мороза и только когда я сказала что он просто будет  "типа" писать, а все  действия подскажет  голос ,только так дал согласие .. а уже после окончания блока подходил раз 5 и благодарил за то что ему было легко и он смог порадовать людей .. Коля ! Принимай спасибо от моего клиента .. Теперь уверенна что и на следующий год  я буду  использовать пожелания деда мороза.

----------

Николай Бугаков (28.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Коля! В очередной раз поклон до земли!!!
> Я тоже... каждый год гоняю эту фишку! МНЕ не приелось!!! Гостям тем более! Потому что фишка универсальная и каждый год обрастает все более и более новыми подробностями!


Зоя, большое спасибо за отзыв! Пожелания Деда Мороза можно привязать к выборам Деда Мороза и другим моментам, в результате чего получится большой блок с Дедом Морозом. Действительно, эта фишка не стареет и является неизменным элементом новогодней программы :Yes4: 



> Думаю, качество, это как раз отличительная и ПРИВЫЧНАЯ черта Ники Плюс!!! Какую фишку ни возьми - выстреливает на 100%
> СПАСИБИЩЕ!!!!


Спасибо на добром слове! Вместе с Дедом Морозом желаю отличных и запоминающихся новогодних праздников! :Laie 52:

----------

yurgesovna (02.01.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Татьяна, мне самому не понятно, как можно пропустить номер, который является проверенным временем хитом всех новогодников?!


Заскочила еще раз поблагодарить Николая! Теперь и я буду этот эпизод включать в свою обязательную Новогоднюю программу! 
Наслаждение получили все,ведь весьма неожиданно и весело по хорошему,по доброму!!

----------

yurgesovna (02.01.2017), Николай Бугаков (30.12.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Огромное СПАСИБО Николаю за эту потрясающую шутку! У меня по сценарию не совсем подходил голос и Николай мне очень быстро все переделал и стало просто СУПЕР! Я думаю мы просто порвем зал с этим приколом. Всем рекомендую!!!!


Светлана, большое спасибо за отзыв! Желаю в Новом году постоянно и с удовольствием рвать залы! :Grin: 



> Всем доброй ночи ! сегодня лишний раз убедилась в необходимости иметь в программе пожелания Деда Мороза и скажу почему так .. у меня сегодня на празднике был один мужчина и упирался руками и ногами что не будет играть деда мороза и только когда я сказала что он просто будет "типа" писать, а все действия подскажет голос ,только так дал согласие .. а уже после окончания блока подходил раз 5 и благодарил за то что ему было легко и он смог порадовать людей .. Коля ! Принимай спасибо от моего клиента .. Теперь уверенна что и на следующий год я буду использовать пожелания деда мороза.


Люда, большое спасибо за отзыв! В этом году Пожелания деда мороза у меня тоже прошли с успехом. Иногда люди, которые играют роль Деда Мороза, немного переживают, но когда им объяснишь и все проходит отлично, подходят и благодарят :Yahoo: 



> Заскочила еще раз поблагодарить Николая! Теперь и я буду этот эпизод включать в свою обязательную Новогоднюю программу! 
> Наслаждение получили все,ведь весьма неожиданно и весело по хорошему,по доброму!!


Таня, большое спасибо за отзыв! Уверен, что Пожелания Деда Мороза не потеряют своей актуальности и еще многие годы будут радовать ведущих и гостей! :Ok: 
ПОЗДРАВЛЯЮ ВСЕХ КОЛЛЕГ С НОВЫМ ГОДОМ! ПУСТЬ СБУДУТСЯ ВСЕ ПОЖЕЛАНИЯ ДЕДА МОРОЗА И ДАЖЕ ТО, О ЧЕМ ВЫ НЕ ПОДОЗРЕВАЛИ! ПУСТЬ СУДЬБА ДАРИТ ВСЕМ НАМ ПРИЯТНЫЕ НЕОЖИДАННОСТИ! :Ded Snegurochka2:

----------

yurgesovna (02.01.2017)

----------


## yabloko-tv

Николай, большое спасибо за блок! Яркий, интересный, «вкусный»! Делал его в прошлом году, буду обязательно делать в этой новогодней программе, да и потом, я думаю, он не будет «пылиться» в архивах. Пожелания Деда Мороза, что называется, «без времени» и хорошо заходят на любую публику! Универсальный новогодний – он универсален во всем! Браво!

----------

Николай Бугаков (26.11.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Алексей, большое спасибо за отзыв! Интерактив "Пожелания Деда Мороза" не будет пылиться в архивах, потому что он всегда актуален на новогодние праздники. Кстати, пожелания продолжают сбываться. У некоторых заказчиков зарплата действительно поднялась, а некоторые представительницы прекрасного пола ушли в декрет :Grin:  Посмотрим, как пожелания, которые будут загаданы в этом году, исполнятся в следующем! :Santa2:

----------


## Наргиз

Добрый вечер, Николай! Спасибо вам большое за ваш труд, мне очень нравятся ваши творческие находки, которые легко берутся на вооружение, становишься богатой ведущей, оригинальной, интересной, не заставляющей напрягаться зрителям, которые становятся с удовольствием соучастниками действий! Дед Мороз классный, здорово, что свой, народ "охоч" до участия и, я уверена, с удовольствием будет играть эту роль!  Так и быть подарок приготовим! Вы сами играете для нас роль доброго Деда Мороза, придумывая и воплощая такие классные вещи!  Так держать! Ждем новых интересных, креативных, уходящих в народ новинок!!! Пусть вам везет во всем! Удачи! Еще раз спасибо!!!

----------

yabloko-tv (27.11.2017), Николай Бугаков (27.11.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Ирина, большое спасибо за отзыв и такие искренние пожелания! Новинки скоро увидят свет. Надеюсь, что они порадуют коллег и публику. Желаю Вам в наступающем году успехов и везения! А еще желаю быть "богатой ведущей", как Вы метко высказались! :Santa2:

----------


## Т@нюш@

Николай, как же это здорово, что  есть такой сайт, есть талантливые люди, готовые поделиться с нами своими вкусняшечками.  :040: 
Это мое второе приобретение у Николая, и опять в десяточку, и опять я жалею, только обо одном, что у меня так мало фишечек от Вас, Николай.
 Игровой момент, блок, застолка , не знаю, как это еще назвать, настолько универсален, что можно, как завершить блок выборов Деда Мороза компании, так и провести самостоятельно, отдельно, в тот момент, когда гости, наплясались, наелись и уселись, выпить рюмочку другую, :019:  а ....ты им пожелания от дедушки Мороза, в итоге....смех, веселье, и хорошее настроение под эту рюмочку гарантирован!!! 
Спасибо, Вам, ОГРОМНОЕ :040:  :069:  :042:

----------

Николай Бугаков (15.12.2017)

----------


## Т@нюш@

Спасибо, Николай большущее за щедрость и подарочки. Правильно девочки пишут, ты, как настоящий Дед Морозушко, к тебе обратишься с письмом - желанием, а ты и желание исполнишь, и подарочком  обрадуешь!!!  :002:  :008: 
СПАСИБОЧКИ!!!! :049:  Ух, поработаем!!!!

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, как же это здорово, что есть такой сайт, есть талантливые люди, готовые поделиться с нами своими вкусняшечками. Это мое второе приобретение у Николая, и опять в десяточку, и опять я жалею, только обо одном, что у меня так мало фишечек от Вас, Николай.


Татьяна, спасибо за теплые слова! Мало фишечек от Ники плюс? Все еще впереди! :Derisive: 




> Игровой момент, блок, застолка , не знаю, как это еще назвать, настолько универсален, что можно, как завершить блок выборов Деда Мороза компании, так и провести самостоятельно, отдельно, в тот момент, когда гости, наплясались, наелись и уселись, выпить рюмочку другую, а ....ты им пожелания от дедушки Мороза, в итоге....смех, веселье, и хорошее настроение под эту рюмочку гарантирован!!! 
> Спасибо, Вам, ОГРОМНОЕ


Согласен. Можно провести отдельно, а можно и одним блоком с Дефиле Дедов Морозов. Отличная получится связка! :Yes4: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5436503
С наступающим Новым годом! Пусть исполнятся все пожелания Дедушки Мороза! :Santa2:

----------


## Aniani

даже в разгар новогодней компании я решила найти время и написать благодарность! половина новогоднего настроения гостей - это ваши блоки! еще в прошлом году я проводила Генератор, алкотестер и пожелания, а в этом... связала все это с Дефиле дедов морозов! на прошлом корпорате вышло все руководство!!! такое е чато случается))) и они как маленькие вышагивали, счастливые, после услышанны комплиментов! а главное!!! они решили что прописывали именно для них! я для себя расписала характеристики и поставила в нужном порядке. до этого просто подряд мужчины шли. на глазах самооценка и настроение поднимались!))) огромное спасибо!!!!!
 :Yahoo:  :Tender:  :Ok:

----------

Николай Бугаков (23.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> даже в разгар новогодней компании я решила найти время и написать благодарность! половина новогоднего настроения гостей - это ваши блоки!


Аня, большое спасибо, что, несмотря на занятость, нашлось время на благодарность! :Thank You2: 



> еще в прошлом году я проводила Генератор, алкотестер и пожелания, а в этом... связала все это с Дефиле дедов морозов! на прошлом корпорате вышло все руководство!!! такое е чато случается))) и они как маленькие вышагивали, счастливые, после услышанны комплиментов! а главное!!! они решили что прописывали именно для них! я для себя расписала характеристики и поставила в нужном порядке. до этого просто подряд мужчины шли. на глазах самооценка и настроение поднимались!))) огромное спасибо!!!!!


В этом году мы тоже проводим Дефиле Дедов Морозов и Пожелания Деда Мороза одним блоком :Yes4:  На прошлом корпорате руководство было не очень активное, как это часто бывает. Но, все-таки, удалось вытащить начальника на дефиле! Зал аплодировал стоя! :Derisive:  А потом, когда выбрали лучшего Деда Мороза и он озвучил желание, чтобы подняли зарплату в три раза, довольный начальник пообещал, что так и будет. Хотелось бы это проверить! :Grin:  Пусть в Новом году все пожелания сбываются! С наступающим! :Hyron 02:

----------

Парина (25.12.2017)

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> В этом году мы тоже проводим Дефиле Дедов Морозов и Пожелания Деда Мороза одним блоком


О как! Здорово !! И мы проводим ТАК ЖЕ!!! :Yahoo: Посмотрела,  нет оплаченых ДМ и Снег. Люди(под шафе) сами не тянут...а здесь Выбрали конкурсом"Дефиле",а потом поржали с "Пожеланий" и пошли подарки дарить народу да хоровод водить ,параллельно фоточки с коллегпами ИИИИИ все счастливы!!! Спасибо Коля за отличные шедевры!!!

----------

Николай Бугаков (25.12.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> О как! Здорово !! И мы проводим ТАК ЖЕ!!!


Таня, после появления Дефиле Дедов Морозов эта связка напрашивается сама собой :Yes4: 



> Посмотрела, нет оплаченых ДМ и Снег. Люди(под шафе) сами не тянут...а здесь Выбрали конкурсом"Дефиле",а потом поржали с "Пожеланий" и пошли подарки дарить народу да хоровод водить ,параллельно фоточки с коллегпами ИИИИИ все счастливы!!! Спасибо Коля за отличные шедевры!!!


Все сделано именно с таким расчетом, чтобы не заморачиваться с проведением. Нужно просто включить аудиотрек, а дальше все уже сделано за вас :Taunt:  С наступающим Новым годом! :Vishenka 36:

----------


## &Strekoza&

:Smile3: ..ну чтож...вспоминается известная шутиха..про то, что любой мужчина переживает три периода...когда он верит в Деда Мороза, не верит в Деда Мороза...и когда он сам Дед Мороз. Поздравление раскрывает нам всю глубину этого трагикомичного перевоплощения... :Smile3: ..понравилось..неожиданно...Где бы мне такую музу повстречать, чтоб такие шедевры рождались? :Tender: ...Сделано профессионально и с творческой душой! Материал ценный - использовать одно удовольствие! ...восторженные глаза удивленных гостей - лучший комплимент!

----------

Николай Бугаков (05.12.2018)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> ..ну чтож...вспоминается известная шутиха..про то, что любой мужчина переживает три периода...когда он верит в Деда Мороза, не верит в Деда Мороза...и когда он сам Дед Мороз.


Юлия, большое спасибо за отзыв! В данном случае, не просто Дед Мороз, а человек из коллектива с ответственным заданием - этот коллектив и поздравить! :Derisive: 



> Поздравление раскрывает нам всю глубину этого трагикомичного перевоплощения.....понравилось..неожиданно...Где бы мне такую музу повстречать, чтоб такие шедевры рождались?...Сделано профессионально и с творческой душой! Материал ценный - использовать одно удовольствие! ...восторженные глаза удивленных гостей - лучший комплимент!


Желаю, чтобы в Новом году восторженные глаза гостей были на каждом мероприятии! :Santa2:

----------

